# Spiritual connection?



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Mar 14, 2012)

So I was joking around earlier tonight, like 20 minutes ago. I posted a status on my facebook saying I might have been Houdini in a past life

* I think I may have been Houdini in a past life. I don't have a large interest in magic, but I have a strong interest in exposing fake mediums and psychics...*


I started talking to a friend of mine and sent him the link from wikipedia about Houdini debunking them... And I came across this

*The first to be tested was medium George Valentine of Wilkes Barre, Pennsylvania.*

This place is a sinkhole and I've come back here after a year of being a vagabond to go to school. Before that, I lived here for about 3 or 4 years. To the average person, that would mean nothing. But to me, its a sign.
Like I said, I'm not interested in magic so much. I'm interesting in debunking frauds. I wanted to share this with you guys, for good or otherwise and see what you thought of it.


Edit: I forgot the link for the wikipedia quote
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini#Debunking_spiritualists


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be the first to debunk myself. I cold read like a muthafucker. Makes for a great party trick and people are all "OMG you're so gifted". it's hella amusing. sometimes i explain myself afterwards, sometimes i leave the fuckers wondering.


----------



## Asar (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a weird coincidence. Wilkes-Barre is my home town, and it is indeed a sink hole. Have you ever been to the Houdini museum in Scranton, Phoenix?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Mar 15, 2012)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> I'll be the first to debunk myself. I cold read like a muthafucker. Makes for a great party trick and people are all "OMG you're so gifted". it's hella amusing. sometimes i explain myself afterwards, sometimes i leave the fuckers wondering.


I've never done cold reading. But if you can cold read, it means you're good at talking. I'm not lol


Asar said:


> That's a weird coincidence. Wilkes-Barre is my home town, and it is indeed a sink hole. Have you ever been to the Houdini museum in Scranton, Phoenix?


No, but now that I know about it, I wanna go there.


----------

